# o.k. here comes a dumb question



## dono (Nov 23, 2007)

what's a cold smoke?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 23, 2007)

Smoking at low temps -  below 100 degrees.

Cheese, hams, bacons, fish - things that are smoked but not cooked to eat right away.

Not a dumb question - just lack of experiance hon!


----------



## richtee (Nov 23, 2007)

Typically, smoking that is done at temps below 100Â°. Sometimes down to the 70's and 60's


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 23, 2007)

Cold smoking is done at a temperature range of 50* or 60* up to a temp no higher than 90* or 100*...

One example would be cheese...

When smoking cheese you'd have to do so at a temp that would not melt the cheese...


----------



## smokeys my pet (Nov 23, 2007)

I do not think there is a dumb question especially when dealing with foods.


----------



## pescadero (Nov 23, 2007)

DonO, DonO, DonO, How many times do we need to tell you, there are no dumb questions. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 You have received some good information, so you probably already have the idea.

I just might add that most of the time it is very difficult to get your smoker to generate smoke and run at those low temps. So, not always, but most of the time, the smoke is generated in a seperate smoker or seperate device of some kind, and then piped or funneled into the container that is holding the food. For example the easiest and cheapest example of this is to use your smoker to generate the smoke and pipe it through some dryer vent hose, into a card board box that has been duck taped so it won't leak. Put some sort of rack or shelf in the cardboard box to hold the food. You will have cut a small hole in the box, so the smoke can vent out, after passing over the food.  The box will need to be far enough from the smoke generating source, so it will be cool before entering the box. This will give you, what is referred to as "Cold Smoke".

You may have to fine tune the length of hose so you get the desired (under 100F) temp. Just play with it, using a thermometer to help you determine distance and thus length of hose.

Hope this makes sense. If not, PM me and we can discuss it in more detail.

Good Luck,

Skip


----------



## flyin'illini (Nov 25, 2007)

dono, I am new here and thank you for asking.  A lot to learn from these folks.  I just wish I had more time to try things.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 25, 2007)

*Don, please excuse these replys, these people obviously didn't understand your question. I will give you the correct answer at the end. *




			
				DeejayDebi;120561 said:
			
		

> Smoking at low temps - below 100 degrees.
> *true*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scotty (Nov 25, 2007)

YEAH

I've  been trying to figure out exactly what it is and what it is used for


THANKS FOR ASKING SUCH A DUMB QUESTION


----------



## scotty (Nov 25, 2007)

BigArm's smokin;121608 said:
			
		

> *Don, please excuse these replys, these people obviously didn't understand your question. I will give you the correct answer at the end. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Terry-
you been hitting the barley pops again? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Scotty-
I'm not sure how you'd do it in your little smoker - or have you gotten anther one?


----------



## scotty (Nov 25, 2007)

My smoker is adjustable  from off to 350 degrees but the smoking feature is  just a  go no go and i believe that the heat used to make smoke would  be too high.
 The thermostat range is  more to acomodate a keep warm  feature i guess.
 I dont expect to do anything like cold smoking in the toy smoker.

 Right  now im buying a slicing machene, a meat  mixer, a food saver and a  color lazer printer.
 Some speed equipment for  my suzuki too.

 A real smoker is  not in the too nearfuture.

 I know i will have to upgrade soon though.


----------



## richtee (Nov 25, 2007)

It's Trwwwo ..it's trwwwo!
Madeline Kahn, Blazing Saddles


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 25, 2007)

Well save that box from the printer! I cold smoked in cardboard boxes for years! Just need a box a drop light and a pie pan and you got a cold smoker!


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 25, 2007)

I get the feeling you are a joshin us
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









[/quote]
*  Yes, just joshin
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 , just trying to bring a smile to you. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*




			
				DeejayDebi;121629 said:
			
		

> Terry-
> you been hitting the barley pops again?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm!...I wonder if those were *'Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans'* they were eatin' around the campfire??...


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 26, 2007)

Welcome to the *SMF*!


----------



## dono (Nov 26, 2007)

o.k. so I get it cold smoking is giving the flavour of the smoke without actually cooking the food as in cheese, cool

as for the second answer I live in Montreal, Canada the forcasted temp for this Sunday is -7 degrees celsius ( for all my american friends 0 degrees celsius is freezing) and I'm planning on smoking a couple of turkeys for the family, so I have a couple more questions.

#1 how much longer should I exspect it to take to smoke the birds, I'm assuming due to the cold it will take longer to get the smoker upto cooking temp and more fuel to keep it there

#2 since I'm 14 years sober, is it ok if I just hold a coffee in my hand? I'm willing todo the t-shiet , shorts and flip flops if it's really a requirement but I have to draw the lone at my sobriety :-)

I'm including a pic of my homemade smoker just so you have an idea of the type of smoker I'm using

#3 am I actually nuts to be planning on doing this on a cold december day in the great white north? eh, or does this mean I'm hooked and will go to any means to have smoked food :-)


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 27, 2007)

Debi,

Dont you do your Chex Mix w/ a cold smoke?


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, it means you are hooked and by all means, you go to all means to get smoked food!!

Welcome to SMF  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  !!!

(You are pretty tough lookin man in that pic of yours  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )


----------



## dono (Nov 27, 2007)

huh? sorry I just don't get it?


----------



## dono (Nov 27, 2007)

naw I'm a just a big teddy bear, but my wife on the other hand ................ GULP!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 27, 2007)

The temperature will have an effect on your smoking, but not nearly as much as wind. Wind seems to suck the heat right out of a smoker. If it's windy, rig up some kind of windbreak. 

I'm assuming your home made smoker isn't insulated, so that will make it tougher to keep your smoking temps up where you want them. Some of the folks around here wrap moving pads or welding blankets around their smokers to help hold in the heat. 

If you're having problems keeping the temps up in your smoker, there's nothing wrong with opting for the oven to finish the job. That's better than having the meat stay in the danger zone for too long and then having people get sick.

Just my $.02. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 27, 2007)

*  Hey Lisa, thats what I do, then finish it off in the oven, to crisp it back up. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Heh..you can hold whatever you can grip at 0, or minus 7 C. for our Canadian friends  ;{)

and no, yer not nuts. 

"Hi my name is Dono, and i'm a smokaholic"


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 27, 2007)

Lisa -

I don't - I throw thow the Chisp-X mix in with everything else but on the top shelf. I do lightly spritz then with apple juice and give them a stir every now and again, except the last time I look at them so they don't get damp.

NOTE: The reason I use Chrisp-X instead of Ches is the Chrisp-X has Corn on one side and WHite on the other. You only need one box of Cereal instead of two or three. 


For the newbies my Hot and Spicy Chrisp-X mix is here:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...hrisp-XMix.pdf

other nuts and snack recipes are mid way down this page:
http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/SmokingMeatMenu.htm


----------



## kiwi (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck with the smoke DonO, 

What is the most common form of smoking in the USA, hot smoke or cold ?

Are the smokers constructed differently, is the smoke 'forced' by way of a fan in a cold smoke ?

Can you cold smoke in a hot smoker and vice versa ?

The only method I have used is the hot smoke and i'm quite keen on giving the cold option a go.

I am considering making a smoker similar to the pics I have seen on this forum, there is no such thing here in NZ.

Cheers


----------



## cman95 (Nov 27, 2007)

Pescadero, very good explanation. Thanks!!


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Probably the hot smoker. But they are for 2 different things. Smoke 'curing" and heat sensitive foods like cheeses need the lower temps of a cold smoker, where the food is not cooked, JUST smoked.

Theoretically, you could use a hot smoker for a cold one if you have an exterior fire box and pipe the smoke into your cabinet without using any heat. Seems most folk just build a box and use thelr hot smoker as a fire/smoke generator and run a length of pipe from it.

Natural convection will cause the smoke to flow from hot to cold area, especially if the fire box is located somewhat below the cold box.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah there is........"How long do you boil ribs before you smoke them"?


----------



## richtee (Nov 27, 2007)

Hahahaha!   Mmmm! Rib soup!


----------



## dono (Nov 27, 2007)

could this post go any further off topic? lol


----------



## kiwi (Nov 27, 2007)

thanks Ritchtee, looks like thats the next project...


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

I knew it was someone who does Chex Mix in the smoker :)


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 28, 2007)

you ain't seen nothin yet


----------

